# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Why sex robots should be legally bound？

## qiouxdoll

There are also problems with the way *smart sex doll* or sex robots are programmed, which encourage a sexual culture of women and do not punish violence and aggression.Intelligent robots have a lot of functions and rights, but in order to protect them from harm, there must be laws to protect the robots. At the same time, such protection measures are also to avoid behaviors that harm human beings.

----------

